

Ask HN: How long did your last side project take? - alixander


======
wongwf82
[http://www.TrendsFormer.co](http://www.TrendsFormer.co) took me 3-4 days.

I created the site as a hobby project to show the trend of something over
time, starting with restaurants/locations from Google Places and Yelp.

It started as an idea after I had a really bad quality food and service from a
restaurant rated 4 out of 5. So with TrendsFormer, I'll be able to see whether
the restaurant's quality has gone down over time through a "trend line".

~~~
alixander
I like this, this is a really nice example of a useful but easy to make
project.

~~~
wongwf82
Thanks alixander. Appreciate it :)

------
Pratheeswaran
The first version of my side project
([http://www.kopyscreen.com/](http://www.kopyscreen.com/)) took about 8-10
hours, but somehow my interest level went down after showing it to my friends.

I want to add few more features to complete it but for about 6 weeks, I did
not do any work on it :-(

~~~
jordsmi
Problem with this is there are already apps that do this for you on your
computer.

Grab the small bit of screen you want to screenshot, not the whole screen,
draw, save local or auto upload to imgur

~~~
Pratheeswaran
yes @jordsmi, I agree. This project actually started as a programming exercise
to learn a new lang. and not as something to solve my problem - that might be
another reason for my low interest level after developing the first version.

I want to continue this, because this helped me learn/develop few new items,
which I wouldn't have done in my regular job.

------
jonasingvar
[http://teamsite.io](http://teamsite.io) \- Over 6 months working evenings and
weekend and am almost done... It's an existing space so I needed to have all
the features of my competitors upon launch.

~~~
patmcc
Looks neat - are you at all worried about legal issues with the name? HP owns
a product with the exact same name
([http://www.autonomy.com/products/teamsite](http://www.autonomy.com/products/teamsite)),
and although it's in an utterly unrelated area, it still might end up as a
hassle...

~~~
jonasingvar
Thanks for the heads up. Although it looks like their product name is actually
HP TeamSite

------
osmanthegreat
6 weeks. very loose working hours and very relaxed coding. if i were working
on it during my actual work hours it could have taken 2-3 days.

------
Jacky800
5-months and still working on it. For about 2 months did not do any work on
it. Now i am resuming.

------
devendramistri
A year and half. And Then it failed. :)

------
lambtron
fetchtext.herokuapp.com

Took me about 3 hours, because the library it is based on is wonderful :)

------
schmidtc
8 years :-|

~~~
penetrarthur
What is it ?

~~~
schmidtc
interactive web maps...

[http://geoscore.com/](http://geoscore.com/)

